# Can’t post items for sale.



## Benny (Feb 7, 2003)

Apparently it’s a ‘browser problem.’ But I’ve tried on 3 browsers on 2 computers and a phone and still hit problems.
Any suggestions?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Moderators can't fix this, but I'll bring it to the attention of VSadmin. 
Hang tight! With any luck it can be sorted out quickly.


----------



## bvhoyweg (Apr 16, 2016)

Benny said:


> Apparently it’s a ‘browser problem.’ But I’ve tried on 3 browsers on 2 computers and a phone and still hit problems.
> Any suggestions?


Did you try with a private window (FireFox) or incognito window (Chrome)?
This gives you a clean(er) browser with no cookies and (less) plugins active.

I'm an IT pro, and this is one of the first things we try with web page problems.


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi Benny -- Questions:

1) Can you describe exactly what happens when you try? 

2) How far do you get? 

3) Do you get an error? 

4) Did this work before?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Benny (Feb 7, 2003)

SteveS said:


> Hi Benny -- Questions:
> 
> 1) Can you describe exactly what happens when you try?
> 
> ...


I click ‘post listing’ then get 
“Oops! We ran into some problems. Please try again later. More error details may be in the browser console.”


----------



## Benny (Feb 7, 2003)

bvhoyweg said:


> Did you try with a private window (FireFox) or incognito window (Chrome)?
> This gives you a clean(er) browser with no cookies and (less) plugins active.
> 
> I'm an IT pro, and this is one of the first things we try with web page problems.


Just tried that, same problem


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

Did this ever work for you? 

Just a shot in the dark, but do you have some sort of popup blocker, or is your browser configured to suppress popups? I just did a test post, and there weren't any popups when I clicked "post listing," but I'm still wondering about that. 

Similarly, are you blocking cookies? Maybe cookies are required for this to work. Again, not sure.

We might need some help from @VSadmin if we can't figure this out.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

What section are you trying to start a thread in? 

-Mike


----------



## Benny (Feb 7, 2003)

VSadmin said:


> What section are you trying to start a thread in?
> 
> -Mike


Clarinets for sale


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

I, too, just tried to post a FS in Flutes. Got everything loaded (text, photos), then got the error message “Oops…” when I went to post the ad.

I was able, however, to add updated images to my Clarinet FS ad.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Benny said:


> I click ‘post listing’ then get
> “Oops! We ran into some problems. Please try again later. More error details may be in the browser console.”


By any chance, are you trying to include 5 or more photos with your listing? We are aware of a bug that if you include more than 4 photos it will cause this error. 

Please try uploading only 4 images with the initial post. You can add more photos as a reply to the post once you have successfully posted the listing.

Daniel


----------



## Benny (Feb 7, 2003)

VSadmin said:


> By any chance, are you trying to include 5 or more photos with your listing? We are aware of a bug that if you include more than 4 photos it will cause this error.
> 
> Please try uploading only 4 images with the initial post. You can add more photos as a reply to the post once you have successfully posted the listing.
> 
> Daniel


Problem solved, thanks!


----------

